

On the Design and Building of 1Password for Apple Watch - ingve
https://blog.agilebits.com/2015/05/14/on-the-design-and-building-of-1password-for-apple-watch/

======
supercoder
Maybe its obvious in hindsight, but does seems strange they totally missed the
use case at first. Seems simple that their app is an app to show passwords
you've stored in there, so the Apple Watch should be no different.

~~~
AGKyle
[FYI: I work for AgileBits, maker's of 1Password]

Yea, hindsight is definitely 20/20\. I think the issue was that this is a
whole new way to use 1Password. While the transition from Mac to iOS was a
fair bit easier, it wasn't having to rethink the data itself. That was just
the interface.

With the Watch we had to rethink what data was going to be visible. We
certainly can't show users all of their data on the Watch, it would be too
difficult to locate and view all of that data.

We had wanted to add OTP support for awhile and were pretty excited about it.
We also thought the Watch was a great way to let users see their one time
passwords, but this is also why we showed people the application behind the
scenes so we could gauge interest. We were excited but it turns out not
everyone was as excited as we were, so we had to rethink it.

Our use case for this is definitely going to be a bit more difficult than some
other applications. They generally tend to display notifications or similar
types of bite sized bits of data. We have to find bite sized data that also
isn't a worry for security reasons to just have in the open potentially.

Designing for new products, screen sizes and then having to think about the
security side of it is a tough combination.

We really just wanted to give our users some inside information. It's sort of
like what Marco Arment did with his Apple Watch design and redesign of
Overcast. While his focused a lot on interface, our's focused a lot on what we
felt was the more complicated bits for us.

Thanks for reading!

Kyle

